# Auguri Brunetta



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2017)

nonostante tu mi provochi dando prova della tua dubbia conoscenza della geografia 

penso sia il caso di brindare alla tua salute ed alla faccia di chi ci vuole male.

però il poster di Donald te lo becchi lo stesso.   forse









questo messaggio di auguri è stato approvato da [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] quindi se non è venuto bene, la colpa è sua


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> nonostante tu mi provochi dando prova della tua dubbia conoscenza della geografia
> 
> penso sia il caso di brindare alla tua salute ed alla faccia di chi ci vuole male.
> 
> ...


auguriiiiiiii bruni  :inlove::cincin:alco::festa:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2017)

:forza:  :lipstick:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Agosto 2017)

Io non ho approvato nulla intanto 


Tanti auguri !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kikko64 (3 Agosto 2017)

Auguri Brunetta ...
 :abbraccio:


----------



## ologramma (3 Agosto 2017)

gli auguri ( speriamo ) sono sempre bene accetti da qualunque parte vengono e questo credo che lo sia anche per te .
Aoh so un po vago stamattina:up:  spero di non aver fatto una gaffe o una invadenza


----------



## iosolo (3 Agosto 2017)

Tanti auguri 

Giustamente sei del segno del leone, una bella Leonessa! 

Buon compleanno di vero cuore


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2017)

Grazie :up:
:forza:  :angelo:


----------



## brenin (3 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Grazie :up:
> :forza:  :angelo:
> 
> 
> View attachment 13190


Tanti Auguri ! :festa:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2017)

:forza:


----------



## spleen (3 Agosto 2017)

Mi associo agli auguri, non posso mettere emoticons, i problemi di connssione non me lo consentono.


----------



## Foglia (3 Agosto 2017)

Auguri


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2017)

Che belli gli auguri 

Grazie!


----------



## ilnikko (3 Agosto 2017)




----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> View attachment 13192


:rotfl:
Grazie!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Agosto 2017)

Compleanno? Quanti anni?
(non si chiedono ad una signora, lo so  )
Quindi segno del leone...spiega molte cose...


----------



## ologramma (3 Agosto 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Compleanno? Quanti anni?
> (non si chiedono ad una signora, lo so  )
> Quindi segno del leone...spiega molte cose...


già te l'ho detto :curiosone:sonar:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Agosto 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> già te l'ho detto :curiosone:sonar:



No entiendo


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Agosto 2017)

Tanti auguuuuri!!!!


----------



## Frithurik (3 Agosto 2017)




----------



## Fabry (3 Agosto 2017)

*Auguriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!!!  *             :abbraccio:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2017)

Fabry ha detto:


> *Auguriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!!!  *             :abbraccio:


:abbraccio:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Compleanno? Quanti anni?
> (non si chiedono ad una signora, lo so  )
> Quindi segno del leone...spiega molte cose...


Troppi :rotfl:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (4 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Troppi :rotfl:


...e la cosa spiacevole è la loro tendenza ad aumentare :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> ...e la cosa spiacevole è la loro tendenza ad aumentare :rotfl:


...e meno male! :carneval:


----------

